
Xmake v2.3.3 released, Support for building iOS/macOS Framework and App - waruqi
https://tboox.org/2020/04/27/xmake-update-v2.3.3/
======
wolverineoflove
We developed a really neat resigning of PKG installers on Linux, only to learn
that the binaries to notarize macOS installers and apps (altool, see
[https://developer.apple.com/documentation/xcode/notarizing_m...](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/xcode/notarizing_macos_software_before_distribution/customizing_the_notarization_workflow?language=objc))
ONLY run on macOS.

This looks to be the level we reached using a variety of tools, and could
simplify the workflow, but doesn't answer the notarization step (arguably only
because of Apple's limitations). We basically built a valid, signed installer,
unxar'd it, did slug replacements for values for each instance, compiled some
postInstall scripts, packed and resigned it using the Application ID
certificate.

Anyone know of any projects that hope to bring the notarization step across
platforms?

